# housing costs in jeddah



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

I am currently negotiating on a possible job offer in jeddah.It would be helpful if people could post which compound they live in,style (apartment,2 bed villa etc) and how they rate the facilities on site.so i can assess what I need in the offer.
thanks in advance

bob


----------



## Ruu (Feb 11, 2011)

bodget said:


> I am currently negotiating on a possible job offer in jeddah.It would be helpful if people could post which compound they live in,style (apartment,2 bed villa etc) and how they rate the facilities on site.so i can assess what I need in the offer.
> thanks in advance
> 
> bob


Hi Bob ,
If your company is paying for your housing (as they are very expensive) two compounds i would highly recommend are Arabian Homes or Sharbatly village; but Arabian homes has lot more westerns than sharbatly and plus is very well maintained.

There are also other compounds , like Elite 1 and 2 but dont remember which doesnt take families that have children under certain age. But no matter what from my point Arabian Homes has got a nice social life going on so you dont feel like your cut of the world.

Hope that helped.

Rue


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

thanks for the reply.no kids so that isnt a problem.according to initial discussions the company pay 3 months salary as a housing allowance so i will need to put to for the likes of arabian homes.


----------



## Miss Maha (Jun 8, 2010)

check al waseet magazine , you might find something


----------

